# Orchestral Theme mockup



## Styrus (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forums James!

Aside from the timing issues, I think it's a great song...
One thing you should probably look into is in the loud bits it sounds like the brass is distorting. 



Keep us posted when you have this one all wrapped up and in the bag


----------



## JamesMcWilliams (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Guys, 
There is some distortion there for sure. I hear it clearly on my headphones here at work. I'll try and sort these issues out tonight and I'll be sure to post an update. :D


----------



## FrozeN (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi James, it does sound VERY BIG indeed! I love the way you created this kind of tension with just a simple melody over a complex and syncopated rhythms.

Hope to hear more when you completed this. :wink: 

Cheers,
Frankie

PS were you using the snare drum ensemble? I like this epic battle "feel"!


----------



## JamesMcWilliams (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello FrozeN, thanks :D

Yes I used a snare ensemble + a solo for certain parts.
It's taking a while to do this track simply because I'm juggling different projects at the moment, but I will keep updating to completion for sure. 
Thanks again, 
James


----------



## frankvg (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi James,

Sounds very promising; looking forward to hearing this piece progress.

I was wondering what articulation you used for strings in the beginning; doesn't sound very idiomatic. It has a 'j?t?' feel to it but that would sound much lighter. If played detach? it would sound very different, I think. 

For the brass, on the other hand, this fast articulation is really fabulous and sounds great. 

cheers,
Frank


----------



## JamesMcWilliams (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello Frankvg,

I am using the VSL fast repetition patches with release trigger. I'll try and layer some other patches over it when I get back onto this, perhaps I need to balance it out a bit. I did transpose the original a few notes up, and it does sound less effective I think. 
I'll be back with a new version when I sort this out :D

Thanks for the help, 

James


----------



## JamesMcWilliams (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, that old track is scrapped... it was not what they wanted :D
So here is a new one I'm working on... crit away :D

http://www.digital-animosity.com/James%20McWilliams%20-%20Theme21_2.mp3

VSL and SAM.

Thanks, 
James


----------



## JamesMcWilliams (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello everyone :D

Well, here is the pretty much final cue... Let me know what you think. 

http://www.digital-animosity.com/music/jm_marchy.mp3

**runs off to the local curry house and will be back later :D **


----------

